# TWI Members forum



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

TWI membership is increasing regularly. As of today, we are up to 161 members. It would be great to see more of the TWI community posting on the TWI Members forum (http://www.treewalkers.org/forum/). If you are having issues logging into the forum, let myself or our membership coordinator Scott MacDonald know.

There are also a lot of projects going on within TWI that could use some help. To highlight just a couple of the projects that are under development:

*The Commercial Amphibian Conservation Group (CACG)* - This group is for TWI members involved in the raising, import, export, and/or sale of amphibians. We would like this group to have a good cross-section of volunteers from importers (full time or part time), commercial breeders, hobby breeders, and general hobbyists. One of the first tasks is to establish a set of best practices for importers, breeders, and hobbyists.

*Species Evaluation Subcommittee (SES)* - Currently, the goal of this ASN subcommittee is two-fold. First - to carry out a census of the amphibian species currently represented in the hobby, and the stability of those species. The hope is that over time, the SES can identify frogs that are declining in captive collections before it is too late. Second - the SES will work on determining what species should be become a priority for the creation of a TMP given the current status of the species. 

If either of these projects sound interesting - and you have some extra time you can devote - speak up in the respective threads on the TWI forum. In neither of these particular projects sound interesting - take a chance to browse the other forum threads - as there are a number of projects going on within TWI that need manpower.

Oz


----------

